# Warum wird die CPU so überbewertet?



## Fraggerick (26. Juni 2011)

*Warum wird die CPU so überbewertet?*

Moinsen!

Ich treib mich ab und an in der Kaufberatung rum und seh da immer so wünsche wie: "ne gtx560 und einen i7... ich spiel nur bf:bc2"

Wenn ich mir das hier angucke: Core i3-2100 im Test: Sandy Bridge mit zwei Kernen und SMT auf dem Prüfstand - intel, sandy bridge, core i3 macht es irgendwie mehr sinn mit einen i3 einzubauen und die gesparten 150euro auf die karte drauf zu packen und mir ne gtx 580 zu holen -> vgl: hier Test: Intel Core i3-2100/2120 (Seite 35) - 22.04.2011 - ComputerBase

da hab ich dann sogar genug platz nach unten um das in 3d zu spielen...

und selbst falls ich rendern,bilder oder videos machen sollte, dank cuda und gtx580 lässt man da auch nichts anbrennen... (meinetwegen auch ne gtx570 oder 2gtx560ti im sli...)

warum ist die CPU so überbewertet? vorallem ist ja auf dem 1155er boards ein upgrade in nem jahr auf einen quad ja auch ruckzuck gemacht...


----------



## DonBarcal (26. Juni 2011)

Liegt vielleicht an Erfahrungen bzw. Gewohnheiten aus der Vergangenheit, als ein neuer CPU auch ordentlich was ausmachte.


----------



## quaaaaaak (26. Juni 2011)

warum? ganz einfach weil intel sehr viel geld in marketing steckt. und wenn man bei dem ganzen gaming schwachsinn schaut ist (fast) immer intel mit core i7 sponsor. auch bei alienware dem gaming müll schlechthin oder beim INTEL friday night game. daher der hype und daher auch die ablehnung gegenüber amd. amd war  früher nicht sonderlich überzeugend, ebenso wie asrock, aber beide sind inzwischen wirklich gute hersteller vor allem im P/L bereich. ein weiterer grund warum diese cpu so stark ist ist der, dass sie im 32nm verfahren gefertigt wurde. das nächste is das, dass dort black ops getestet wurde, ein wie ich finde nicht wirklich cpu lastiges spiel, da wäre etwas in die richtung supreme commander interessanter/besser aufgehoben. einen dualcore zu empfehlen ist für die zukunft auch nicht immer das gelbe vom ei, sollte irgendwann mal die neue konsolen generation erscheinen wird ein dual core nicht mehr im mittelfeld mit spielen können. 

PS: cuda ist überbewertet 


> After running the test 9 times on the AMD X4, rendering a 15 min timeline, we saw the GTX470 was an average of 2  seconds faster than the GTS450 and 5 seconds faster than the GT240.


Adobe Premiere CS5 and CS5.5 Video Cards with CUDA Acceleration Mercury Playback Unlock Enable MPE Hack Mod Tip     -> results Updated on 01/26/11
bei rendering hängt es viel mehr von der cpu ab, da hat ein 4kerner meist die nase vorne, und nicht der 2kerner.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2011)

Das liegt auch daran, dass dank der Konsolen die CPU-Anforderung von Spielen gar nicht übermäßig hoch sein darf, d.h. eine MIttelklasse-CPU in einem PC ist der CPU von Konsolen um Längen voraus, so dass diese CPU locker reicht, und wenn die CPU für ein Spiel "ausreicht", wird man mit einer besseren CPU nunmal nicht so viel mehr FPS rausholen, da ja in Sachen Grafikdetails usw. vor allem die Graka das wichtige ist.

Nicht umsonst empfehl ich ja auch in den letzten Monaten nen PC für INSGESAMT 700-800€. Mehr ausgeben bringt so gut wie nix, auhc bei der Graka: ne GTx 580 kostet 50% mehr als eine GFTX 570, bringt aber nur ca. 15% mehr FPS. Für mich wäre das unsinnig.


Aber warum TROTZDEM selbst einige Leute, die sich durchaus mit Hardware auskennen (also nicht der 0815-User, der bei einer Festplatte eher an ein Silbertrablett mit Schinkenbrötchen denkt und der meint, das 4GB GrakaRAM super sind, egal ob der Chip nur eine Geforce GT 310 ist...), denken, eine mind 200€-CPU kaufen zu müssen, lässt sich nur damit erklären, dass sich obige Fakten noch nicht ausreichend rumgesprochen haben


----------



## doceddy (26. Juni 2011)

Es kommt ganz auf die Anwendung an. Bei Spielen wie zB GTA4 oder Bad Company 2 reicht ein hoch getakteter Zweikerner nicht aus. Da sind einfach zu viele Frameeinbrüche, da die CPU limitiert. Bei Crysis war das damals anders. Da war die CPU zweiträngig.

@ Herb: eine teuere CPU hat nichts mit Unwissenheit zu tun. Deine Argumentation würde auch bedeuten, dass SSD-Festplatten unnötig sind, weil sie in der Praxis nicht viel schneller sind als 7200 oder 1000RPM HDDs. Man muss für sich selbst entscheiden, wie viel Geld man für welche Leistungssteigerung ausgeben will/kann.


----------



## quaaaaaak (26. Juni 2011)

doceddy schrieb:


> Es kommt ganz auf die Anwendung an. Bei Spielen wie zB GTA4 oder Bad Company 2 reicht ein hoch getakteter Zweikerner nicht aus. Da sind einfach zu viele Frameeinbrüche, da die CPU limitiert. Bei Crysis war das damals anders. Da war die CPU zweiträngig.
> 
> @ Herb: eine teuere CPU hat nichts mit Unwissenheit zu tun. Deine Argumentation würde auch bedeuten, dass SSD-Festplatten unnötig sind, weil sie in der Praxis nicht viel schneller sind als 7200 oder 1000RPM HDDs. Man muss für sich selbst entscheiden, wie viel Geld man für welche Leistungssteigerung ausgeben will/kann.


1. GTA4 ist unrelevant, des wurde einfach unterirdisch schlecht angepasst, da hast du mit beinahe keiner konfiguration auf full HD+alles max+aa/af freude.
BC2 kann man mit einem Dualcore locker auf max spielen mit der richtigen grafikkarte. Core i3-2100 im Test: Sandy Bridge mit zwei Kernen und SMT auf dem Prüfstand - intel, sandy bridge, core i3 sogar ein C2D E8400 kann ca 60FPS darstellen.

2. in der praxis ist eine ssd doppelt so schnell zum teil noch schneller, dies rechtfertigt natürlich nicht den 4fachen preis, zum teil zwar schon, aber eben nicht immer. Herb erwähnt eigentlich immer, dass eine ssd ein luxusprodukt ist, stimmt, auch wenn die meisten ihre nicht mehr hergeben wollen wenn sie mal eine hätten.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2011)

doceddy schrieb:


> @ Herb: eine teuere CPU hat nichts mit Unwissenheit zu tun. Deine Argumentation würde auch bedeuten, dass SSD-Festplatten unnötig sind, weil sie in der Praxis nicht viel schneller sind als 7200 oder 1000RPM HDDs. Man muss für sich selbst entscheiden, wie viel Geld man für welche Leistungssteigerung ausgeben will/kann.


 Das ist aber eben das, was bei weitem die meisten eben nicht wissen - daher Unwissenheit. Wer 200€ mehr für ne CPU ausgibt nur wegen 10-15% mehr FPS, der legt halt extrem viel Wert auf jedes FPS, hat dann sicher sowieso auch eine Graka nicht unter 250€ und/oder hat geld zu viel und will diesen "Luxus" haben - viele Leute glauben aber, dass eine CPU für 100-150€ wie zB ein X4 955 Be niemals gut genug sein kann, da früher selbst eine "Mittelklasse CPU" mindestens 200€ kostete, was aber eben insbesondere in den letzten Monaten nicht stimmt. 

Nochmal was anderes wäre es, wenn jemand zB Videoediting macht und es dabei dann wirklich was bringt, 300 statt 150€ auszugeben für die CPU. Bei SPielen aber steht der Mehrpreis an einem X4 955 Be bzw bei Intel ab einem 2500k an sich in keinem Verhältnis zur Mehrleistung, und der 0815-User wird da auch bei seiner alltäglichen Arbeit am PC keinen relevanten Unterschied merken. 


Und auch zu SSD: das ist halt ein Komfort-Produkt, aber es ist keine SSD nötig, um die aktuellsten Spiele problemlos Spielen zu können. Wer so wenig wie möglich für einen guten Spiele-PC ausgeben will, braucht keine SSD und kommt mit 700€ super aus, aber selbst mit einer SSD kommt man dann mit ca 800€ - vor 4-5 Jahren hätte man für das Geld bei weitem noch keinen PC bekommen, der mit den damals aktuellsten Spielen auf hohen Details problemlos zurechtkommt.


----------



## noxious (26. Juni 2011)

Da gabs auch mal vor einiger Zeit nen Kommentar in der PCGH, dass man lieber das Geld in die GraKa stecken soll, anstatt in eine viel zu schnelle CPU zu kaufen.
Ich persönlich hatte zuletzt einen C2D4300 (also das kleinste, was es damals an C2D gab), und momentan einen i5 750 (das kleinste was es am Anfang als i5 gab) und bin immer mit der Leistung zufrieden gewesen.

Wenn es eine CPU 100, eine CPU 300 und eine CPU 500 gibt, denken Leute immer "ich will nicht das Schlechteste/Billige", also kaufen sie min. die CPU300, auch wenn die 100 vollkommen ausreichen würde und wie schon geschriebne wurde trägt die Werbung ihr Übriges dazu bei.


----------



## doceddy (27. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab mir jetzt den letzten Link genauer angeschaut und finde die Unterschiede zwischen Dual und Quad meistens recht groß. Das sind bei Anno ~50% mehr Leistung trotz eines geringeren Taktes pro Kern. Klar, theoretisch bewegt sich die Framerate, aber mit FPS über 50 fühlt sich das ganze geschmeidiger und angenehmer an. Die anderen Spiele im Benchmark finde ich total blöd gewählt, denn wirkliche Hardwarefresser sind das nicht. Zum Beispiel basieren Mass Effect auf der UE3 und das F1 noch auf der Grids EGO.
Zudem darf man nicht vergessen, dass Benches auf frischen Systemen und sicherlich ohne Hintergrundprogrammen ausgeführt werden, die das System nochmal ein wenig bremsen würden.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

Also, dass man natürlich eher nen Qaudcore haben sollte und dieser schon seit einer Weile Vorteile hat, is an sich klar - aber es geht darum, dass manche "uninformierte" Leute glauben, dass eine 250-300€-CPU viel mehr bringt als nur eine für 100-150€ UND dass eine für 100-150€ wenig taugen kann und bestimmt schon bald zu wenig sein wird. Darum geht es ja nur. 

Dazu kommt, dass sich in den letzten 2-4 Jahren wenig getan hat bei den CPU-Anforderungen von Games. Die MINDESTanforderungen steigen zwar teils an, aber die können sogar mit 60€-CPUs dann schon doch erreicht werden. Und um die 100€ (AMD) bis 150€ (Intel) ist eine Leistung erreicht, die für ne Weile noch gut reichen wird und bei der man was preis-Leistung angeht nicht gut beraten wäre, eine teurere zu Kaufen. Und DAS wissen viele eben nicht. Hab schon oft genug Leute erlebt, die dachten, ihr Q8400 sei schon "total alt und sicher zu schwach", dabei reicht der noch locker aus, dafür waren die dann aber verwundert, dass die 8800 GTS schon von einer aktuellen 100€-Karte eingeholt wird und man für 200€ Investition in die Graka die FPS locker mehr als verdoppeln könnte, für 200€ neue CPU aber nur vlt. 10% mehr rausholen kann...


----------



## doceddy (27. Juni 2011)

Ja gut, wenn es darum geht für möglichst wenig Geld einen spieltauglichen Rechner zusammenzustellen, habt ihr natürlich recht. Es bleibt aber jedem selbst überlassen, ob er zB für 10% mehr Leistung 50% mehr zahlt.
Dein Beispiel mit dem Q8400 und 8800GTS ist aber nicht ganz zutreffend. Der Q8400 reicht für viele Spiele nicht mehr aus, wenn man mehr als Pixelbrei sehen will (zB ARMA, Shogun 2). Und die 8800GTS war schon damals eine Mittelklasse-GPU (GTS<GTX<Ultra). Da ist es klar, dass sie nach 4 Jahren nicht mehr mit der aktuellen Mittelklasse mithalten kann.


----------



## Vordack (27. Juni 2011)

doceddy schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel mit dem Q8400 und 8800GTS ist aber nicht ganz zutreffend. Der Q8400 reicht für viele Spiele nicht mehr aus, wenn man mehr als Pixelbrei sehen will (zB ARMA, Shogun 2). Und die 8800GTS war schon damals eine Mittelklasse-GPU (GTS<GTX<Ultra). Da ist es klar, dass sie nach 4 Jahren nicht mehr mit der aktuellen Mittelklasse mithalten kann.



Hab keinen Plan was ne Q8400 ist, aber ne 8800 GTS reicht selbst heutzutage noch um vieles in max Details zu spielen, wenn man mal von ein paar Ausnahmen (Crysis 2, DAO2 und so weiter) absieht. Ich habe nur ne GTX 460 da meine alte 8800 GTS den Geist aufgab. Und zu de Zeitpunkt (vor ca. 6 monaten) gab es ganz wenig was nicht auf Max ging (z.B. Metro 2033).


----------



## doceddy (27. Juni 2011)

Oh, mein Fehler, dachte Herb meint den E8400. Der Q8400 ist ein Core2Quad  Aber der ist teilweise sogar noch langsamer als E8400 wegen des niedrigen Taktes. Ich hatte mal einen Q9300 und der war mir unübertaktet auch zu lahm. Daher lief er bei mir mit 3,5GHz. Alles unter 30-35 FPS empfinde ich als nicht wirklich flüßig.
Dass die 8800GTS noch für fast alles ausgereicht haben soll, kann ich nicht wirklich glauben. In welcher Auflösung denn? Mit AA und AF? Allein schon der 512mb Speicher (ich gehe von einer g92 Version aus, da sie ja schneller war) limitiert in vielen Situationen.


----------



## Fraggerick (27. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hab keinen Plan was ne Q8400 ist, aber ne 8800 GTS reicht selbst heutzutage noch um vieles in max Details zu spielen, wenn man mal von ein paar Ausnahmen (Crysis 2, DAO2 und so weiter) absieht. Ich habe nur ne GTX 460 da meine alte 8800 GTS den Geist aufgab. Und zu de Zeitpunkt (vor ca. 6 monaten) gab es ganz wenig was nicht auf Max ging (z.B. Metro 2033).


 
um hier mal klug zu scheißen: die konnte kein dx11, desswegen liefen da viele spiele auf max weil einfach die richtig leistungshungrigen dinge garnicht erst berechnet wurden ^^

und der q8400 ist ein intel quadcore aus der core2- reihe...


----------



## Fraggerick (27. Juni 2011)

achja, ich bestell mir wohl nachher eine gtx480 AMP! 

dann mach ich mal benchmarks @2,4 ghz und @3,2 ghz.. mal gucken was da so bei rumm kommt...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

doceddy schrieb:


> Und die 8800GTS war schon damals eine Mittelklasse-GPU (GTS<GTX<Ultra). Da ist es klar, dass sie nach 4 Jahren nicht mehr mit der aktuellen Mittelklasse mithalten kann.


 Klar, aber die kostete damals locker ihre 250-300€. Ich weiß noch, als die 8800 GT draußen war, dass selbst die nicht unter 200€ zu haben war. Wer dann so eine Karte und eine "obere Mitteklasse CPU" hatte DENKT heute halt, dass er unbedingt auch eine neue CPU braucht und DANN auch eine für bestimmt mind 250€. Und das ist eben nicht so   selbst ein Q8400 ist noch recht gut dabei, erst Recht ein bisschen übertaktet. 

Der Punkt, um den hier geht, ist eben, dass CPUs von vielen überschätzt werden. Wer bewusst 50% mehr für 10% mehr FPS ausgibt, soll das gern tun, aber viele denken eben, dass man unterhalb einer 200-250€ CPU erst gar nicht schauen braucht für einen "Gamer-PC", weil eine preiswertere sowieso in nem Jahr viel zu wenig sein würde, bzw. dass eine 250€-CPU bestimmt bei gleicher Graka auch 50% mehr bringt als eine für 150€.


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (28. Juni 2011)

Das geht auch immer davon aus allerdings, dass man nur spielt. Wenn man aber am Ende vll. noch ein Fraps-Video für Youtube rausrechnen will oder neben dem Zocken noch etwas anderes macht (z.B. nen Film auf dem 2. Monitor schauen (mach ich bei MMORPGs)) kann man die CPU-Power schon gebrauchen. 

Ich bin von einem Q6600 mit 3,3 GHz auf einen Core i7 920 (auf X58-Chipsatz, nicht die Frauen-Version mit Dual-Channel-Speicherinterface ) umgestiegen, den ich auf 3,5 GHz laufen lasse (mit 6 GB RAM). Und letzter macht schon ein wenig mehr Spaß (selbst bei ähnlicher Grafikkarte (GTX260 vs. GTX280 - ich weiß, da sollte ich mal dringend updaten).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: man kann es nicht pauschal sagen, was das beste CPU/Grafikkarten-Verhältnis ist.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2011)

das ist klar, aber von so Sonderfällen, dass man beim Spielen sogar noch andere rechenintenstive Dinge laufen lässt, geht man an sich nicht aus. Wenn man beim Spielen nebenbei noch andere Sachen rechnen lässt, dann ist es natürlich logisch, dass eine stärkere CPU was bringt bzw. eine für 100€ auch mal nicht mehr reicht. Aber viele meinen eben, dass nur für Gaming, also nur damit ein Spiel flüssig läuft, eine CPU eben nicht unter 200€ kosten darf, wenn man jetzt eine neue sucht, die nicht schon in nem Jahr zu schwach sein soll, oder dass eine 300€ CPU + 100€ Graka besser sei als eine 150€ CPU + 150€ Graka.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (28. Juni 2011)

Es gib halt den Wandel, dass immer mehr Features genutz werden die die Graka belasten als die CPU. Die Sachen, die die CPU berechnet (KI, Teile der Physik etc.) haben sich kaum geändert, zumindest nicht so stark wie die Graka sachen, die mit DX 11, HD Texturen und 1 Mio Partikeln und weitern 10 Mio. Polygonen, Licht etc. immer mehr zu tun bekommen. Doch dieser Wandel ist noch nicht bei allen angekommen.

So hat sich die KI in den letzten Jahren kaum verändert auch die Physik hat seid Half life 2 keine Sprünge mehr gemacht und wurde z.T. auch auf die Graka ausgelagert und Hitboxen und Schadensberechnungen in RPGs verbrauchen auch (nach heutigen Masstäben kaum Rechenleitung). Wärend die Spiele ständig besser aussehen, die Anzahl der Partikel, die Auflösung der Monitore, Polygonanzahl etc. ständig wachsen.


----------

